# Swordfish bycatch



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

After landing 2 swordfish last trip, I couldn't wait to get back out there. We fished Marlin, Horn and Deepwater. Marlin had some small yft but very little marking. Horn was in great water and had some nice fish on it. Trolling was impossible due to scattered weeds and the tunas were dialed in on eating stuff on the weeds. We tried everything in the book but running and gunning produces 2 yft on poppers. Deepwater had nice water but the black Dolphins were messing with us. At sun down, we went to the steps for swordfishing. After an hour, I notice that we were in for a long night as sharks were everywhere. I move us deep and shallow, didn't matter. At 3:30 am, we got a bite that started like the other 10 sharks we released. Then it dumped half my 50 w with braid. To our surprise, a nice 100+ yft comes into our light and we get a clean gaff in him. Sometimes if you pay enough taxes to the sharks, the ocean rewards. We ended the trip with some nice deep fish. Also, we a big mako come eat one of our amberjack at the mp255. Hope everyone can enjoy it our there, the waters in our area is amazing right now. Very nice line of weeds forming 8 miles east of Marlin.

Jeff


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

*more pictures*

Enjoy


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like a lack of swords was made up by some nice fish. Did you keep the Tilefish?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish Jeff. Glad to see you guys had a good time out there. Based on everyone I've talked to and reports I've read we are infested with sharks right now from 20 miles out to 80 or so.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great reports and pics. That looks like some serious fun!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Jeff.


----------



## cobiasco (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice catch. That is a pretty big Longtail bass. Did you see if it was a state record?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice Jeff :thumbsup:

That yellowfin is a stud for sure to catch right there at the steps. That same thing happened to me a few years back at the spur when we hooked a 75 pound yellowfin hooked in the very end of the pectoral fin . We thought is was a sword and babied it forever, till it came up and we saw a yellowfin to our suprise.


wish we had the legs to fish teh rigs and the canyon ...............we need to move our boat.


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice bycatch!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice report.

We were the other GB (2670) at the Petronius on Sunday PM.

We fished Petronius, Marlin, Discoverer Enterprise and then back to Petronius for am bite. 

Got 3 YFT (40-50#) Monday am. Got a few AJ from 255 and 10 or so BFT overall.

Sharks everywhere.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Once again you are showing us how it's done! Good job and great pics as well!

Robert


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Stealthy Jeff, got lots of red meat to join the white meat in the freezer. Nice YF's


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice catch!
You continue to kill'em every trip!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!! awesome box of fish for a bycatch!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Jeff


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice pics Jeff!!!


----------

